# crosscut sled



## sparkus88 (26 Oct 2011)

Hi I planning on making a crosscut sled from plywood for the triton workcentre I just but but most plans say use 19mm but until I get a bigger circular saw my max cutting capacity is about 40mm so 19mm plywood would half cutting capacity. What is the thinnest plywood I can get away with using?

mark


----------



## RogerP (26 Oct 2011)

I had a similar quandary with an earlier saw. I ended up using high quality 8mm birch ply and making the front and rear cross pieces very strong and thick so there was plenty of meat above the blade path. It worked fine for several years


----------



## Karl (26 Oct 2011)

Agree with Roger here. I used 9mm MRMDF on mine - not because I didn't have sufficient blade height, but because that's what I had knocking about. Works perfect - I use it all the time, and it cuts absolutely perfect 90degree cuts. 

One day I will get round to replacing it, but only to incorporate a length stop for repeat crosscutting.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## sparkus88 (26 Oct 2011)

thats good to known I feared 12mm might be the limited.


----------



## Karl (26 Oct 2011)

Here's my meagre effort


----------



## knappers (26 Oct 2011)

The thing with the Triton workstation is of course there are no slots in the table, so you have to make runners that overhang the edges of the table. The trick is to get the fit (or packers) tight enough for there to be no play, but loose enough to run freely.

Si.


----------



## sparkus88 (26 Oct 2011)

it does has slots but they don't go all the way from one side to the other. I was thinking of using short runners, but now you said that, it would definitely give a greater capacity.


----------



## knappers (27 Oct 2011)

How's this?

http://sites.google.com/site/bobjager/woodwork

Si


----------



## sparkus88 (27 Oct 2011)

That looks ideal with a few tweeks. 

Thanks


----------



## Digit (29 Oct 2011)

I used 10mm Paxolin. Low coefficient of friction, stable and doesn't wear.

Roy.


----------



## sparkus88 (29 Oct 2011)

is there something i can make to go with this sled for mitre cuts or should i build a seperate sled?


----------



## fluffflinger (29 Oct 2011)

Mark 

Take a look at this link and pinch a few ideas, this will do mitres and any amoint of angled cuts, think he has a tenoning attachment too. Friend of mine has something very similar and he loves it.

http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com/post/Super-Sled-Crosscut-and-Miter-Sled.aspx

Regards

Richard


----------



## Digit (29 Oct 2011)

Either will work, but with separates there's no delay in setting up of course.

Roy.


----------



## sparkus88 (29 Oct 2011)

That looks good but I would need a thicker sled so will have wait until I get a bigger saw to make that. Can anyone point me to a dedicated mitre sled


----------



## andersonec (31 Oct 2011)

sparkus88":33wvpna0 said:


> Can anyone point me to a dedicated mitre sled




Go here http://theapprenticeandthejourneyman.com/ and under 'Let's build' you will find your mitre sled, also a good little site for other interesting tips.

Andy


----------



## sparkus88 (1 Nov 2011)

thanks andersonec. I have built a standard sled, it is fantastic. Makes everything so simple. Took an age to get the front square. Also I couldn't get the rails complete tight against the sides of thetable with zero play, so ended up sticking a few strips of tape on the inside edge of one rail. Perfect. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Tony Spear (4 Dec 2011)

sparkus88":1wsyj8gw said:


> I planning on making a crosscut sled for the triton workcentre mark



Mark, why do you need a sled for the Triton? It only take me a couple of minutes to change mine from rip to crosscut mode. I'll admit that you can't see everthing that's going on underneath, but if you slide the saw back so you can see to line up your cuts, it's no great problem and you can make deeper cuts than you can with a sled on the table top.

However, I would say that to get the maximum accuracy that the Triton can deliver you need the Triton height winder, so that the saw itself is always totally locked at maximum depth; AND the best saw you can afford. I've got a big Makita (235mm.) totally dedicated to mine. 

For mitres, I find that the Triton guide is pretty good, as you can lock the end of it against the crosscut fence. It's not quite as good used on top of the table unless you're very careful to set it up to allow for the slop in the slot.

My biggest complaint against the Triton is that it's got a full length rip fence, so that sometimes I need to fit a short auxiliary fence.


----------



## devonwoody (5 Dec 2011)

When I had my Triton I used the steel runner which operated the sliding table accessory, purchased some extra sliders, or I recall you can also drop the top table and run your saw over the top of timber using those outside bars to facilitate the sliding saw assembly. Have you not got the Triton manual.


----------



## devonwoody (5 Dec 2011)

came across this picture of my Triton setup 2004


----------

